# Disconnecting Central Air Conditioner



## kbsparky

Most likely. But you should be aware that disconnecting HVAC refrigerant lines is not a DIY project. :no:

Such a job needs to utilize an EPA approved freon recovery system. :huh:

Best to consult with a licensed HVAC contractor for such a task. :whistling2:


----------



## Ice Man

You can "pump down" the refrigerant back into the condenser using the discharge and suction valves. *You would require a set of gauges* to watch your pressures as you perform this work. Close your discharge valve and turn on your a/c. watch your pressures as your suction drops to about 5 psig then totally close off your suction valve. This isolates most/all of the refrigerant into your condenser. Your lines are now free of refrigerant your able to cut your lines out and move your a/c unit.


----------



## Ice Man

If your not a licensed HVAC mechanic i would not recommend performing this task.!!!


----------



## beenthere

Since you would still have some refrigerant in the lines with that method. You would still lose some refrigerant.

Need a EPA certified tech, to open up your line set, and then reconnect, vacuum and check/adjust charge.


----------



## biggles

forget the disconnecting...place cinder blocks on each side of the condenser 24" out from the condenser..lift the condenser and slide some 2X4s across the blocks.oh :wink:almost forgot .......how to lift that condenser:huh: get 2 guys with lenghts of 2X4s 4' long each one holding their ends(facing each other) pinch the condenser,and lift it then you slide the 2X4s across the blocks.that should give you plenty of room to level out and slide a form in there...might have to disconnect the power but the lines can stay on that vertical rise.


----------



## yuri

Not all freon lines have room to bend/flex and if you kink the big line then game over. Copper gets harder as it gets older so you have to be INCREDIBLY careful when lifting those units.


----------



## biggles

make the form outside,and pour it (4" thick) then slide it under the lifted condenser...will cut down on lifting it and those cinder blocks


----------



## hennyh

beenthere said:


> Since you would still have some refrigerant in the lines with that method. You would still lose some refrigerant.


EPA allows for a "De Minimus" release of refrigerant.

Why do you need to pour concrete? I'd use a preformed pad and you should be able to raise the condensor enough to slide one in. It would be a whole lot easier then a disconnect/pumpdown/move/reconnect/braze/vacuum/adjust charge.


----------



## beenthere

hennyh said:


> EPA allows for a "De Minimus" release of refrigerant.


Yes they do.

But that is not a De Minimus release.

Since the EPA has regs on the level of vacuum you must pull before you open a system.

Leaving the lines with 5PSIG pressure in them, and blowing that charge, is an intentional venting.


----------



## m_kew

If your AC units is left disconnected with just electrical tape over the ends of the cut copper for a prolonged period will this cause damage?


----------



## beenthere

It can. Depending how long it sits. Prolonged storage should have the ends brazed/soldered shut.


----------



## m_kew

its been about 1 1/2 months


----------



## beenthere

It should have been sealed. It may or may not have drawn moisture into it. Moisture, compressor oil, and teh copper windings combine and make an acid that eats the motor windings, causing more acid to be former.


----------



## m_kew

thanks for the help, I live in a condo and the condo board had someone disconnect it without my permission because they needed to move it.


----------

